
The Best Chromebooks Equipped with USB-C Connectors - bodiam
http://usb-c.today/best-usb-c-chromebook/
======
rubatuga
although I'm not a fan of chrome books personally, some of them have nice IPS
screens that I wouldn't mind taking with me on a trip or something.

